# Yuriy's Toys Touch DRO for my Millrite MVN



## Mike Tracz (Mar 12, 2018)

If you are interested, I recently completed my install and post of my journey with Yuriy's Touch DRO install on my Millrite.  I didn't intend to post so much detail but questions were asked and I know there isn't much out there to help us with Millrite machines.  I realize it's bad form to post a link to another forum but since it is his (Yuriy's) forum I thought it may be OK.  If not please let me know and I'll remove this post.  Or admin can remove.  I'm happy to take more photos or repost here if there is interest.  

https://forum.yuriystoys.com/showthread.php?tid=278

You'll find descriptions and photos of:

Component selection (Yuriy's boad, Accuremote scales, most affordable android tablet)
Kindle Fire hack and mounting (Yuriy has a post on his test and recommendation on his site)
3D printed housing (link to download the file on Thingiverse)
Board woes (fried my first with the wrong power supply, Yuriy saved the day)
Troubleshooting setup (bluetooth and calibration)
Mounting of X,Y, and Z scales (includes adjustment and cable management)
A couple bad jokes... 
I hope this may help someone.  If you haven't considered this setup I would.  Yuriy is extremely generous in offering the software for free and his complete (and tested) boards are a bargain.  He continues to update the already over featured software.  He has also personally helped me with the install by contributing to my post as well as private emails.  If at the very least take a look at his site, store and forum.  I am not sponsored or compensated in any way, just extremely satisfied.  

http://www.yuriystoys.com/




I also have quite bit of photos of the machine rebuild if anyone has questions.  It was a fun one and now with the DRO a more capable machine.  

_Mike


----------



## scoopydo (Mar 30, 2018)

I also have Yuriy's bluetooth setup. I'm interested in seeing how you mounted the scales Yuriy'sn box and your tables. I have the system built and running on the workbench, but I've been procrastinating on mounting things. I got it set up for the X and Y of the table and Z on the knee. I'm not sure how to mount scale on the quill because I have the power down feed option. So anyway I'd like to see how you've mounted everything!

Thanks George


----------



## Mike Tracz (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey George,

Thank you for the reply. I posted photos and descriptions over on Yuriy’s fourm (I believe page 4). If you have any other questions I’m happy to help or take more photos. 

Mine doesn’t have a power downfeed.  I made a bracket that mounts, and replaces, the little pointer on the face of the head (mine was brass and pointed to a ruler). Photos of the bracket may be on a previous page too. My z travel is associated with the quill. I hope to add another scale to the knee since his board and software will allow for two z measuments to be averaged. Super cool. 

Good luck and hit me up with any other questions. Take photos of your install. I’d love to see and others would benefit from your work. 

Best,
_Mike


----------



## Mike Tracz (Mar 30, 2018)

George,

Sorry this may help.  

Yuriy's Forum - Page Four

_Mike


----------



## scoopydo (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks, Mike I'll check it out.

George


----------



## scoopydo (Mar 30, 2018)

Mike,

I checked out the write-up and pictures from Yuriy's site. Wow, nice work! I can't think of much to ask you about except the size of the aluminum flat bar you used, 1/4" x 1 1/2" maybe? The head on mine has a handle and a stop that the pointer pushes down on to stop the auto down feed. So I don't think I can add a Z scale there. But I will sit and stare at it and the parts book to see if I can figure something out. 

The main question I have is, do you have a restoration thread for your Millrite?

Thanks, George


----------

